# Lower Provo



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, depsite my wanting to try fishing for the elusive walleye again at UL, I ended up fishing the lower provo along with everyone else. The fishing was super slow. After dealing with some attitude for using spinning gear instead of a fly pole, my buddy and I ended up finding a few holes with some good sized fish in them. We finally switched to f7 rapalas in the original color and started catching fish. I pulled out one 16" and one 18" browns. My buddy caught a 14" and a 16" brown. Not a lot of fish, but freaking awesome for the first fish of the season.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on the day.

The snobbery and snootiness of some "fly fishing only" folk is second to none! It kind of ticks me off actually. I enjoy both, both prefer spinning. Some people just need to mind their own business.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm right there with you. I love both. Some days I feel like spin fishing and others I like to toss a fly.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you getting some action and pulling in some nice Browns. The Regulations must have changed on the Lower Provo, Iv always thought you could use a Spinning rod with Rapalas. :wink:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Good for you getting some action and pulling in some nice Browns. The Regulations must have changed on the Lower Provo, Iv always thought you could use a Spinning rod with Rapalas. :wink:


You can or were you being facetious?


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course you can! I'm a fly-fishing-only guy myself, but I know the regs, and have fished with spin-fish guys (me w/fly rod, them w/spinning rod). They have a tendency to move around more than I typically do, but that's about it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Tigru said:


> Congrats on the day.
> 
> The snobbery and snootiness of some "fly fishing only" folk is second to none! It kind of ticks me off actually. I enjoy both, both prefer spinning. Some people just need to mind their own business.


+1

i fly fish only on rivers, but alot of my friends spin fish, as long as they are out fishing and having fun i could care less or give a rat's ass what anyone says about spin fishing any river what so ever!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

kochanut said:


> Tigru said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the day.
> ...


eh? i cant say b u t?

well **** i must be horrible at this


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > Tigru said:
> ...


Hey theres kids on here........Stop ****ing swearing!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

So I'm a fly guy too but I am jealous of you spin guys when you get the deep running big browns. When the river is running at full throttle, the spin outfit outfishes flies every time but I still stick with my flies. I am content with how I fish and have no need to compare or judge everyone else on the stream. I am in different parts of the stream, usually catching the big browns if they venture into the shallows, but that's what I like. The only time I get out of sorts is when someone fishes right through my spot, but it doesn't last long, they move on and the fish if they are feeding forget about the disturbance.

I appreciate all of the comments on this subject.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i agree with everyone here who cares how your fishing as long as your fishing i have 2 spin rods and 2 fly rods and 90%of the time i take all four of them with me just for the fact that you never know what the fish are wanting to attack at that time you can switch off alot easier to make it a more productive trip


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tigru said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you getting some action and pulling in some nice Browns. The Regulations must have changed on the Lower Provo, Iv always thought you could use a Spinning rod with Rapalas. :wink:
> ...


I was being facetious of course  Notice the wink. I didn't want to get started so I was trying to hold back and be as nice as I could.


----------



## hungry3lmb (Mar 19, 2010)

Sadly people are always inherently unegalitarian in their mentalities. Ethnocentrism prevails in many people for the most part. It doesn't matter what the context, people seem to always want to construct the notion that their particular group or ideas are better and then have a tendency to be condescending to others who have different worldviews. Here are just a few examples fly fishing vs bait chuckers, snowboarders vs. skiers, west valley vs cottonwood heights. On a global level, religions of all kinds are always clashing and one side wants to kill the others, not just convert them. Check out the middle east right now for starters. But it's the same on every continent like africa, europe and what not. All asians basically hate other asians in different neighboring countries and look down upon them as dogs. Then you have Bosnia vs Serbia in Europe. It's everywhere, but in America it's just a bit more subtle, but now less real. Not politically correct but it's there. Just something to think about......sad that's for sure.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hungry3lmb said:


> Here are just a few examples fly fishing vs bait chuckers,


bait chuckers???...... Whatever Mr. Ethnocentrism -_O-


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My take on it is, I respect the time, skill level and cost of equipment it takes to be a good fly fisherman but Ive spin fished my entire life and never worry about fishing right behind a fly guy because I can almost always still catch fish.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

The lower Provo was spectacular today. Early midges transitioned to a prolific BWO hatch without skipping a beat. It was a bit windy but well worth the trip. I caught a good mix of browns and fat, round rainbows. 

The only frustrating part of the day was seeing all the garbage lining the banks, might be the worst I've ever seen it. I wonder why people use such a beautiful, blue ribbon river as a toilet.

I've never heard of an organized clean-up day on the Provo but I'd be willing to help organize and participate in one should the interest be there. Maybe we could get all the fly-tying folks to donate a few flies as an incentive. I was thinking along the lines of handing out trash bags and giving people a dozen flies for each full trash bag.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

dozen flies for each participant? You may get a turn out. Keep us posted


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea I would be interested in doing a river cleanup I try to pack out as much garbage as I can each time I'm there


----------

